# Petco clothes sale!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Petco is having a good sale on clothes. They are $3.33 each or 3 for $9.99. They had a big selection at our store. I got several, couldn't go wrong at that price! 

here's what I got....










And Brody modeling a sweater.....


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Gah!1 I keep missing all these clothes sales. Too cute!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Ooooo very smart 
I like the blue stripey number x


----------



## Chizoey (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm gonna have to check that out! I got a few sweaters the other day at Petsmart they were 75% off


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cute cute  dont u just love the sales


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

> Gah!1 I keep missing all these clothes sales. Too cute!


In my area the Petco sale goes through March 21st, so there is still time! Unfortunately I have a week more to wait as our Petco is an hours drive away and have to wait till I make a trip for other things, too.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

*Kicking myself for living in Canada* If only I had the time to go to Buffalo...

I love his jaunty little argyle sweater and the one with the polo shirt collar is way too cute.

Argh.....wanting to do a road trip.....


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I just looked online and they have a lot of clothes on sale on their website too.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, terrific price!! I love, love the little polo shirt/sweater in the bottom row


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im liking them alot!!

whats the website? and do they ship to UK


----------



## ClaireBear (Mar 2, 2009)

He looks fantastic in that sweater!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I was at Petco last Friday to buy more Nylabones for the girls. There was nothing left on sale in Bella and Lina's size.  There were lots of clothes in larger sizes left on sale. 

What you got for Brody is adorable. I love the grey and red sweater.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> im liking them alot!!
> 
> whats the website? and do they ship to UK


Their website is http://www.petco.com

Here's a link on how their international checkout works. Hope this helps!

http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_helplist_Nav_17_ContentID_3903_TopicID_58.aspx


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I also went to their website and ordered ALL my babies shirts, spent over $50 but hey with a deal like that how could I say no.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Pets at home usa has things on sale too.I saw a cute winter jacket reduced from $19-99 to $4-97, i wish ours did the same in uk.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great clearance dog clothes sale at dog.com too!


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

went to petco today and got 2 sweaters and a t-shirt for 9.99 total. My store had them at 4.99 each or 3 for 9.99.  then went to visit my puppy at the breeders and take her some of the food I want him to have (nutro natural choice) and I miss him more than ever! Beau just turned 7 weeks last friday so 10 more days and he's all mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiki'smommy (Dec 22, 2008)

Our Petco has a sale rack with those clothes on it year round!! I love it! I got a lot of cute clothes on that. You just really have to dig!! LOL!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those are cuuute  I wish I had the money to go get Boss some new stuff. He wouldn't wear it though anyway probably lol.


----------

